# 550W PSU for RTX 2070 Super?



## twitchvictim (Dec 24, 2019)

Guys,
Im upgrading from my RX 580 to RTX 2070 super (thinking about MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC).
Tried calculating potential wattage and every calculator says that i only need 450-500w. Considering that I only have Corsair CX550W I am little bit worried that this would not be enough for RTX2070 super. Could you tell me if I should worry or not? Full specs below


MOBO: Gigabyte H310M S2P 2.0, 1151, DDR4, PCIe Gen2 x2 M.2, D-Sub, DVI-D, HDMI
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB 2666MHz DDR4 CL16 DIMM 1Rx8 Black
CPU: Intel Core i5-9400, Hexa Core, 2.90GHz, 9MB, LGA1151, 14nm, BOX
GPU (current) ASRock Phantom Gaming D Radeon RX580 8G OC, 8 GB GDDR5, 3xDP, HDMI, DVI-D
SSD: Crucial MX500 SSD, M.2, 1TB, SATA/600, 3D NAND


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Dec 24, 2019)

You should be perfectly fine, the 2070 Super only uses roughly ~30-40w more than the RX580.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 24, 2019)

Most people are surprised at how little their computer components actually use. So if they don't actually research the power requirements of their components, or use a good calculator, they tend to buy much bigger than they need.

The only calculator worth using is the eXtreme OuterVision calculator. And that is for 3 main reasons. (1) They have a team of researchers on staff constantly researching components to keep their databases accurate and current. (2) While all calculators pad their results (none want to under-estimate), the OuterVision is the most conservative in that area - a good thing. And (3) it is the most flexible and extensive in options you can enter (one reason they can be so conservative).

That said, you did not provide all the information needed to be most accurate (number and size of case fans for example) but as seen here, we can be pretty close. Note I included 3 x 140mm fans and I bumped up your CPU utilization to 100%. This adds just a little more headroom to the results.






						Intel Core i5-9400 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER  - PSU Calculator - Build 0P9HH8
					

Intel Core i5-9400 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER  - Power Supply Calculator Build 0P9HH8




					outervision.com
				




So technically that 550W is plenty. However, I personally would feel more comfortable if it was not a CX series Corsair. Their upper tier models are great. Their lower tier CX line, not so much. So if me, I would start saving my pennies for a EVGA SuperNova or Seasonic, and I would likely shoot for a 600 - 650W model just to give me a little more wiggle room should I decide to add another drive, more RAM up upgrade the CPU some time down the road. Plus, the extra headroom means the load on the PSU will be a little less which could mean it runs a little cooler and that could mean less fan noise - always good in my book. 

So again, you are fine for now - especially since it is very unlikely you will be maxing out power demands on both the GPU and CPU at the exact same time - under normal use (not stress testing).


----------



## twitchvictim (Dec 24, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Most people are surprised at how little their computer components actually use. So if they don't actually research the power requirements of their components, or use a good calculator, they tend to buy much bigger than they need.
> 
> The only calculator worth using is the eXtreme OuterVision calculator. And that is for 3 main reasons. (1) They have a team of researchers on staff constantly researching components to keep their databases accurate and current. (2) While all calculators pad their results (none want to under-estimate), the OuterVision is the most conservative in that area - a good thing. And (3) it is the most flexible and extensive in options you can enter (one reason they can be so conservative).
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for indeed very detailed answer! Yes, as for now I just want to be sure that my 9400f does not bottleneck RTX 2070S therefore if 550W would be enough. I think within 2 or 3 months I will consider buying 600-650W+ PSU just to be sure and to leave some space for potential future upgrades. But if you are saying that as for now 550W will do its job, these are great news indeed for me. Thanks 

While we are here, do you have any suggestions of what RTX 2070S should I get? there are plenty of different options and all are around the same price in my country.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 24, 2019)

It's prabably fine but i wouldn't. I just can't rap my head around using a $35 PSU on a $500 graphics card.
When you upgrade that PSU get a good one


----------



## twitchvictim (Dec 24, 2019)

I am also using 2 x 24' monitors if that makes any difference


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 24, 2019)

twitchvictim said:


> I think within 2 or 3 months I will consider buying 600-650W+ PSU


I would recommend "buying" (rather than "consider" buying) by then, if not sooner. 

As for which 2070S, I suggest reading through the professional review sites here: https://www.bing.com/search?q=RTX+2...-16&sk=&cvid=28B8993B8AAE4D87AC030AA2A88E6121



twitchvictim said:


> I am also using 2 x 24' monitors if that makes any difference


Not really - except to say I also am running 2 x 24" monitors and don't understand how anyone can live with just one!


----------

